# Questions about Efel Arden Harmony wood stove.



## bushman (Feb 6, 2016)

I located and bought a barely used Efel Arden Harmony wood stove, it came from Florida so there was not much call for its services but, the enamel has some issues.  There are multiple chips and where the enamel is thinest the crazed enamel is sloughing off.  It has to be from the humid environment.

After looking at it, my opinion is that it may be too far gone to save.  Looks to me like a better plan than trying to touch up the bad areas will be to strip off the enamel and paint it with colored Stove Brite paint.  

Because the enamel seems to come off pretty easily, I am considering buying a Needle Scaler and stripping it myself.  Thought that sandblasting might be too harsh and eat away too much iron.  

Has anyone out there removed enamel from a stove?  The sandblasting shop in my area does a lot of work for the Coast Guard and they could strip it down no problem, just might blow a hole through my stove in the process.

I had it shipped and stove is held together with tie rods that connect to the top plate of the stove and down to the legs on each corner.  1 of the tie rods is broke and the other is bent to where it will break.  The nut on the rod is 13mm and I was wondering if anyone has an idea where to get metric threaded rod?

This stove is,a big boy and I like what I'm seeing.  May not get to burn it this season but, look forward to the day when I can sit down with a Belgian Ale and see what kind of heat this kicks out.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Feb 7, 2016)

I have the coal version of that stove in living room. Mine is black iron not  enamel. I burn wood in it and I can tell you, it cranks out heat. I have no other useful info ya add u fortunately.


----------

